# Crée un écran avec une dalle



## Onmac (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je voulais savoir s'il est possible de crée un écran (quelque soit) avec une dalle récupéré d'iBook G3 14" ou une dalle d'iMac G5 20" ?
Que me faut-il? 

Merci


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2011)

Tu as juste la dalle?
Dans ce cas, que ça vienne d'un Mac ou d'autre chose, pas de différence.
Là on touche plus à l'électronique, il doit falloir plein de composants entre ta simple dalle et la prise que tu voudrais mettre au boût.


----------



## Onmac (26 Juin 2011)

J'ai l'inverter et tout ce qui va avec l'écran d'un un iBook G3 ou d'un iMac G5
Es ce une opération onéreuse ? 
Es ce une opération difficile ?


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2011)

C'est sûrement possible mais ça doit être hyper délicat à réaliser !

Sur le net j'ai trouvé des explications mais pour d'autres écrans LCD non Apple :

--> un *site allemand* avec un Compaq ... à suivre !

--> un *site français* avec une ... Laguna !

Je n'ai rien trouvé concernant ton sujet initial ... désolé.


----------



## Onmac (28 Juin 2011)

Bon c'est que ça ne dois pas être possible alors...

Merci quand même


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juin 2011)

Ne regarde pas la marque de l'ordinateur, mais la marque qu'il à y collé sur une petite étiquette au dos de la dalle : C'est ça qu'il faut regarder pour chercher le mappage des fils ;-)


----------



## Onmac (28 Juin 2011)

C'est un " CHI MEI OPTOELECTRONICS"


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juin 2011)

Ici, avec les bons mots clef, on tombe sur les spécifications technique des écrans. Dont la signification des pin. 
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/CHI MEI e207943-datasheet.html


----------



## Onmac (28 Juin 2011)

Et je dois entrer quoi pour savoir la signification des pin ?
Et une fois que j'aurais la signification des pin, j'en fais quoi ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juin 2011)

Dans le champ de recherche, tu entre la référence exacte de ton écran. 
Dans la doc que ça te permet de trouver, tu as pour chaque pin le signal attendu et le voltage sur ce pin.

Normalement... du devrais arriver à faire le parallèle avec la norme VGA ou DVI. 
À partir de là, sauvagement, tu dénude avec les dents un câble VGA, et tu fais le savent fous : Tu connecte les bons câbles avec les bons pins... Et paf ! Ça fait des chocapics !


----------



## Onmac (28 Juin 2011)

Whaaooo ! TROOOOPP PHOORRREEE !  

Merci, reste plus qu'à ! 
Es ce que tu sais par hasard ou trouver un prise VGA ou DVI ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juin 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Es ce que tu sais par hasard ou trouver un prise VGA ou DVI ?



Ha...  Bon, finalement, laisse tomber


----------



## Onmac (28 Juin 2011)

Je peut dessouder une prise VGA d'une CM de PC. Ça irait tu penses ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juin 2011)

J'avais mal compris ta question précédente.

L'idée de mettre un port VGA en entrée de ton écran me chiffonne un peux : Ça va faire du câble, un port (Que tu ne pourra pas souder sur une carte électronique), et des fils qui partent du port vers les cartes de ta dalle. 

De plus, il ne faut pas oublier que ton écran a besoin d'énergie. Énergie que n'apporte pas le câble VGA. 

Ou alors tu fait les choses en grand : Tu créé ton propre circuit (que tu peux fixer sur un boitier que créé à la fin) qui accueille le port VGA + Entrée électrique, et ensuite, tu fait des fils qui vont sur les cartes de ton écran, dans les bons pins. 

Mais bon, franchement, sont plus habituées à ce genre de choses chez MacBidouille !


----------



## Onmac (29 Juin 2011)

OK, bon temps pis alors...

Merci quand même


----------

